# 'pkg check -qsa' running for 37h -- why, and can I stop it?



## meine (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi,

/usr/local/sbin/pkg check -qsa is running for 37 hours and using up to 99% of my CPU.

The command is somehow triggered by root, but not by my (rooted) hand. Following the man pkg() this is a check on (all?) software aboard my FreeBSD 11.1 box.

My disk is only 19G used, including 3.7G home directory -- basic install and some extra software but nothing bulky and/or complicated.

Is there a reason this takes so long, or is it pkg that lost its way?
Is it safe to kill this proces/command?

TIA,


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 16, 2018)

This is probably a process started by the Periodic system (see /etc/periodic and /etc/defaults/periodic.conf). As you mentioned this command checks all the installed packages, and their checksums too. See pkg-check(8).

It can definitely take a while but several days seem wrong, and if it does then I can't help wonder if this isn't due to some problems on your system.

I'd definitely kill the process and then maybe try to run it manually just to see what happens. Maybe something in the likes of `# pkg check -sa | tee check.log`.


----------



## meine (Jun 17, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> kill the process and then maybe try to run it manually just to see what happens. Maybe something in the likes of `# pkg check -sa | tee check.log`.



I ran `# pkg check -sav >> output_file` (with 'verbose' option) and found that the process hangs on checking the checksums for the www/falkon browser.

Don't know where to look if there is any checksum-check file provided or mising -- any suggestions?

I hesitate on using `# pkg check --recompute falkon` because this might solve the problem for now, but doesn't take way the root cause.

[update 20180618] I tried removing www/falkon with `# pkg delete falkon`, but this process also hangs at 13%. Some of the files are removed, but the rest is still there. pkg hangs on files in /usr/local/share/falkon/themes, but I don't know why...

I removed every instance of www/falkon manually with help of the output of `# locate falkon >> output_file2`

Solved! for the trouble with this piece of software, except for the 'why'.

BTW, I installed seamonkey as my main browser and don't encounter any problems as mentioned in this tread or otherwise.


----------

